# how to measure cabinet frame opening for double doors



## bluephi1914 (Sep 6, 2014)

I am trying to figure out the formula for double doors for this particular opening . I am using the pictured hinges.

Opening measurements are 19 7/16 wide - 26 5/8 tall

the hinges are 1/2 inch overlay




























thanks in advance for any help.

I know that there should be a 1/16 gap between the center of the doors, but im not sure how to calculate that.


----------



## barada83 (Feb 25, 2015)

((total width + 2*overlay)-1/16)/2
In words - take total width, add the overlay to that for both doors (1/2" overlay*2 is 1" extra). From that, subtract your center gap. Then divide that by 2.


----------



## TungOil (Jan 16, 2017)

Mike is correct on the math, but I'll suggest a slight variation to fitting these doors that will help account for any accumulation of errors in the build of the carcass and doors. If you make the doors slightly wide, you can sneak up on the gap by taking light cuts with a jointer or hand plane and fit the gap. By doing it this way, you can correct for any minor errors in the sizes of the parts and mounting of the hinges that accumulated in the build.


----------



## JBrow (Nov 18, 2015)

bluephi1914,

I will add that beveling the meeting edge of each door (where the doors meet in the middle) could help prevent binding as the doors are opened and closed. The bevels could also make short work of fine tuning with a hand plane after the doors are mounted to get the doors to close just right. A 5 degree bevel seems to work.


----------



## Bumpy (Jan 30, 2017)

For over 20 years I have used the following:

OW +15/16 divide by 2

I use Blum inserta cup hinges. The above allows for 182 OL and the hinge offers the fine adjustment


----------



## bluephi1914 (Sep 6, 2014)

> ((total width + 2*overlay)-1/16)/2
> In words - take total width, add the overlay to that for both doors (1/2" overlay*2 is 1" extra). From that, subtract your center gap. Then divide that by 2.
> 
> - barada83


this worked like a charm… had to take a little off with my jointer… like another 16 or 32… but it worked out !!


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

if you are rabbetting the doors for a center overlap you have to figure that in too.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

> Mike is correct on the math, but I ll suggest a slight variation to fitting these doors that will help account for any accumulation of errors in the build of the carcass and doors. If you make the doors slightly wide, you can sneak up on the gap by taking light cuts with a jointer or hand plane and fit the gap. By doing it this way, you can correct for any minor errors in the sizes of the parts and mounting of the hinges that accumulated in the build.
> 
> - TungOil


ditto +1


----------



## bluephi1914 (Sep 6, 2014)

finished project… thanks all for the help !!!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

Nice job!


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

Looks perfect form where I'm sitting.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Good job


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

Not so easy-- give us some close up pic's both left and right….. 
seriously how did you figure out "how did you make it work."


----------

